# Mohawk dam



## Grizzlybear (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone been fishing at or below Mohawk Dam?We use to do pretty good back in the day.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

mohawk dam and the wilhondang river is a great place to fish. There is good numbers of smallmouths and saugeye. The pike fishing can be very good there to. Fall and spring is the best time to go there and fish


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Isnt Mohawk lake private? If so is the tailwaters also?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

There is no lake at mohawk dam, this dam is for flood control.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Also as a side note, mohawk dam and the walhonding are tough places to fish. This river drains a giant area and a little bit of rain will jack it up to a torrent. Also a lot of run off from farm fields makes it muddy very quickly.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

allbraid said:


> There is no lake at mohawk dam, this dam is for flood control.


What city is this mohawk dam in? I know there is a Mohawk lake in Malvern, but it's private and has a do not release order on pike. Must not be the same one.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Look on a map and find coshocton and then go west along the Walhonding river near the town of Warsaw. Out in the country.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 24, 2012)

We used to float the Kokosing to Mohawk dam on the Walhonding and do pretty good on smallies. We would sein Helgrimites sometimes for live bait. The best. But i just wondering if anybody had been fishing for Saugeyes or Pike like you said Foxbites. We always did real good from the spillway to the island just below. The camp ground at the dam back then was free to camp. People would be amazed at the amount of water that behind the dam rises during flood stage.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried fishing below the damnright near the small parking lot just above the campground last year and got nothing but snags on almost every cast. gave up after about 20 minutes, haven't been back since. don't know about anything else but there are TONS of buffalo right near the bridge on the edge of warsaw right by the firehouse. took my boy catfishing there a couple of times last year and nearly every cast we ended up catching a buffalo. he asked my what kind of fish they were and didn't believe me when i told him. he said buffalo are big cow like things the indians used to hunt not fish.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Grizzlybear said:


> We used to float the Kokosing to Mohawk dam on the Walhonding and do pretty good on smallies. We would sein Helgrimites sometimes for live bait. The best. But i just wondering if anybody had been fishing for Saugeyes or Pike like you said Foxbites. We always did real good from the spillway to the island just below. The camp ground at the dam back then was free to camp. People would be amazed at the amount of water that behind the dam rises during flood stage.


I live like 20 min from there and yet to fish it..me and my buddy r gonna try saugeye here on Thursday... His father and law had some friend that went down there earlher in the month and did good they said..will let u know

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

